# Shimano Technium Specimen slim carp rod



## RiverRat

I was asked to give my opinion on this rod after casting it a few days by a fellow Ohio CAG member.
The rod is a NEW Shimano Technium Specimen Slim 13' 3.00TC(TEC13300SDL).
As for the "look" of this rod...AWSOME black finish that you have to see in the sunshine to understand, the guides are of high quality and are large, plus the little details like the SS butt cap make for a great looking rod.It also came in a nice cloth bag, which always is a welcome added bonus to me.

Normal test:
I put a Shimano 3500B loaded with 12 lb test G-Power(Gamakatsu) and casted both 1, 2 & 3 oz. sinkers, the rod performed beautifully and casts FAR with min. effort.
Hard test:
I then strapped on my Shimano Ultegra XT 10000 loaded with 12 lb. G-power and 30 lb. test Big game mono shock leader(my spodding reel) and casted 3 & 4 oz sinkers , this time putting a little more power into the casts....WOW this rod can cast far and has a very smooth action. I probably made 15 casts with each set up and assorted sinker weights. The closer you get the the max weight rated for this rod, more you can feel the power in its casting. I believe you can easily reach 130-140 yrds. consistantly with this rod and a big pit style reel. I know i was right on this mark with 4 oz sinkers and if fishing long range with single hook baits like over flavored high vis. pop-ups or bottom baits it would work out great. I give it 2 thumbs up on casting performance, looks and feel... we'll see how she does on some big river fish in April.

I plan to use this rod for big waters and am in a search to find a mate for it so i have a pair. This rod came from Shimano Canada and anyone interested in any Shimano carp rods you might want to contact *len perdic of shimano pro staff.*
He is a CAG member and he might beable to get you any Shimano rod? You can locate him on the CAG forum. Also he knows of a few shops in Canada that carry Shimano carp rods on-line.

Link to UK Shimano to see the other Technium rods.


http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302034367&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181206&bmUID=1110211584253


Hey Phil D. when you get those new Tribal rods out let me know how you rate them, I will check them out in person at the EH event, ive heard nothing but great things about them on the UK boards.


Scott


----------



## bcapien

you want to buy one..i have 3 of them...but i think mine are 3.25tc not sure...i bought and used like 2 times then i got 3 Nick Buss PB 4.0 tc...i will check when i go out to my garage...


----------



## crappielooker

brian..lemme check them out.. i'm interest.. finally i'll hopefully have a match set of rods..


----------



## RiverRat

Brian,
heck yea, let me know if they are the 13' 3.00 tc rods, im for sure interested in one of them....that way if AK wants a pair its all good for both of us.


get in touch after you check them out.

Scott


----------



## radaarphl

Scott, that web site in Canada for Shimano Technium rods is www.fishingworld.on.ca. this is a tackle shop where Len Perdic's friend Peter Starczala sells Shimano tackle. Peter was the carp king at the Chicago Carp Classic several years ago. You can contact him and he should be able to fix you up with a matching rod.


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks a ton Phil, that was the info. ive been looking for.

Also, thanks.....wink...smile!!

Scott


----------

